# Looking for some fishing buds



## Empty Pockets CC

Don't really know how else to post this but here it goes. I'm looking for some guys that like to bay and offshore fish. I live in San Antonio and own my own business, so I work a lot but do enjoy fishing the bay and offshore waters in and around Port Aransas on my days off. I own a 3/2 bedroom/bath house in Port Aransas. I usually fish Baffin Bay when I go to the bay and will run most anywhere offshore. I keep a NewWater Curlew down in Port A and I run a 29' Blackfin offshore boat that I also keep in Port A. I'm 28 years old and live by myself. I can usually get off on the weekends unless something comes up with my business. I guess I'm just trying to find some guys that share the same passion for fishing that I do that can go. I figure if I never ask I'll never know who is out there. I like to take at least 2 other guys when I head offshore. I enjoy trolling for billfish 99% of the time. As for bay fishing I like to wade and fish for big trout and redfish. I am looking for some like minded individuals that have the means to go fishing on the weekends. Pulling your own load and helping with some of the expenses is a must of course. Just kind of hard making fishing friends when you work so much in a land locked city like San Antonio. I'd like to find some guys similar in age and are at the same stage in life that I am. Just PM me if you feel like it. Thanks guys.


----------



## DRILHER

Man I was all-in till the age thing.


----------



## shotman

*AGE*

Hey there DRILHER. I'm just a little older than you. Mabey we should hook up next time the young guns go out and show them we can pull our own weight. Don't guess they ever heardof THE OLD MAN AND THE SEA.


----------



## Bobby gulf coast

The age thing got me to.... lol


----------



## TKoenig

location got me. if you were in poc, it would be fun when we are not out on the big boat.


----------



## cgd

I'm just outside of SA and would like to take you up on the offer sometime. While I don't have anything that can compete with your blackfin, I do have my own rig I/we could take as well. My boat is in my avatar. The catch is I also work alot and have to travel for work. So my time off is usually spent with my wife and kids since I'm gone so much, but there are times I can get away.


----------



## dlbpjb

X2 for old guys!


----------



## Big-Buck

21 live in corpus y'all are older than me. But I love blue water and been fishing everywhere from Cabo to key west. Also worked as a deckhand on a private boat out port a this past summer. Drilher if you ever need an extra pm me I'm just across the bridge and can help get things ready and pay or if you just want a deckhand.


----------



## txsharkhunter

*ready to go !*

i live in houston but i am always up and down the coast and heading to port A after work on a friday is no issue. i am pretty flexible with my schedule and can always pull my own weight. 27 years old !


----------



## c1

I'll fish on the old man team.


----------



## Fordzilla06

I'm only 29 and I'd love to fish on the old man team. I know I could learn a lot from you guys. I'll even take you guys out on mine for free if you ever get the itch to go!!


----------



## H2

All us old guy's are being discriminated against, where's our lawyer when we need one! Maybe a class action will teach these young guns a lesson?


----------



## stdreb27

I'm poor and busy as hell, but if you're needing to fishing, bay fishing. Shoot me a pm. If I have the funds I'll split gas with you and wade around Baffin.


----------



## Wading Wonder

Fordzilla06 said:


> I'm only 29 and I'd love to fish on the old man team. I know I could learn a lot from you guys. I'll even take you guys out on mine for free if you ever get the itch to go!!


I'm 35 and I would like to fish with old man team....lol.


----------



## tex prowler

This is great. Ill fish with anybody, but i do see a little tournament formin here. Old Spice vs. Young Guns.


----------



## Fordzilla06

tex prowler said:


> This is great. Ill fish with anybody, but i do see a little tournament formin here. Old Spice vs. Young Guns.


Lets do it!


----------



## BluewaterAg26

30 and will fish with either. Im always lookin for fishing buds both bay and offshore. Fish out of Matagorda. 

Josh


----------



## bushwacker361

Geez, I am really feelin' old. Just turned 50 and probably know less about inshore fishing than the 20 somethin's. 

I can take off during the week without any problems, most of the time anyway, and would love to help with gas and expenses. Work in San Antonio, live near Floresville.

Don't have a boat, wading is fine with me. Just want to go and learn, hopefully catch some fish in the process.


----------



## willsoonbfishin

Count me in for either team. I'm 53 and can hang with both groups. Might even teach you fellers a thing or two!:cheers:


----------



## bushwacker361

All this talk and no action? Anybody wanna plan a trip for March? Again, if someone wants to hook up and just wade fish together, I'm game. I'm still trying to acquire my gear and waders/rayguards on my list still. Is the water still too cold in March do go without?
I'd say I could go sooner, but I have some training at work that I can't get out of until then.


----------



## DRILHER

I'm in for Swordfishing.


----------



## Jflo22

Im down like four flat tires on a cadillac! Lets do it!


----------



## Big-Buck

Drilher- swordfish I g is the one thing I don't have much experience in. If you go anytime soon I'd love to go and lean a thing or two from you.


----------



## hookemkev

I'm always down for fishing. I live in SA now as well, just bought an ActionCraft and need to put some hours on her but have a few kinks to work out first. I'm game for Baffin, Aransas, Blue Water, whatever.


----------



## rsparker67

DRILHER said:


> I'm in for Swordfishing.


And I'm ready to go again!


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

In response to my first post, I appreciate the PM's. I have you guys screen names and phone numbers saved. I bet we can start bill fishing early this year. Maybe even in the month of May! Thanks again for the PM's guys.


----------



## Shrimpboat

*I'm in!*

I live in Corpus and am always up for some fishing! I am also looking for some new people to go fishing with. My best friend, and usual fishing buddy, has a new job and a new baby!!! I usually have weekends open (only get booked if having to travel for work or vacation). I mostly fish the bay or beaches, from shore or wade, but love deep sea fishing. I used to deckhand at Dolphin Docks for a bit after college and have learned enough to be helpful. I know a lot of great wade fishing spots, and have fished for about everything that you can catch offshore, except billfish! The owner of Dolphin Docks had a rule forbidding every boat from catching them (he thought they were pretty). I am 31 years old and can be reached by e-mail at [email protected]


----------



## shotman

*AGE*

OK, young or old, looks like we all like to fish. I have never been off shore in the gulf. We always go to the east cape for tuna and marlin. Roster fish are a lot of fun on light tackle also. I go after shark in the bay's at POC when the water warms up. If any one would like to go some time, send PM. I have bay boat and would love to make new fishing bud's. Sharks, Tarpon, and Bull Reds are my target.


----------



## Maverick

Old man team here also


----------



## KingO'Dinks

Another geezer here


----------



## Fordzilla06

Dang, where's all the team young guns? Seems like team old salt has us severely outnumbered!


----------



## TxFlyFshrman

Reminds me of a song "I ain't as good as I once was, but I'm as good once as I ever was..." I lived up in Schertz, now down on Padre Is, wade fish, kayak fish, surf fish. I know a few spots around for trout, reds so if you're in the area just PM me and I'll meet you or hook you up with an area to fish.


----------



## sargentmajor

I forgot !


----------



## bushwacker361

I'll be in Port A on Friday night, May 3rd, and Saturday, May 4th, and we're leaving Sunday morning heading home. 
I can fish Friday night and/or Saturday morning. My daughter will be in the parade Saturday there in Corpus so I have to be back for that by early afternoon. 
I'm a rookie at inshore fishing and if nothing else, I'll ask around about a wading area near Drifters Resort where we're staying.


----------



## NWcurlew

I've got you on speed dial and I never get invites... What the heck Pockets???


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

NWcurlew said:


> I've got you on speed dial and I never get invites... What the heck Pockets???


Bull corn. You can't ever go hence this post right here!


----------



## sea ray

DRILHER said:


> Man I was all-in till the age thing.


me too!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

I'm 50, think I'm still 30 and my hips are maybe 8 at best....I'll keep up with any 28 year old...as long as we ain't running a race!


----------



## OnedayScratch

Maaaannnn, I thought I was on Ashley Madison there for a second, then it turned out to be a dude!

Guess I subscribe to the old farts team too. If the kids are leavin the nest, then I think I fit the bill.


----------



## themadhunter

not all of us young guys are punks! this guys owns his own business, I'm sure he is a pretty sharp kid. I personally like fishing with older guys simply for the fact they will break off some knowledge about life, most of the time without even realizing it! Life lessons are hard to come by these days!


----------



## dirtbroker

I'm part of the geezer squad but I don't discriminate based on age, sex, or familial status
Be fishing my boat in the poc/seadrift area 13 May they 19
Anyone that's familiar with those inshore waters that wants to show me around is welcome to join
325-668-0931. Cell
Gary


----------



## fultonswimmer

themadhunter said:


> not all of us young guys are punks! this guys owns his own business, I'm sure he is a pretty sharp kid. I personally like fishing with older guys simply for the fact they will break off some knowledge about life, most of the time without even realizing it! Life lessons are hard to come by these days!


That right there might be the understatement of the month. Based on this young fella's boat, addresses, et. al. he must be doing something right. His boat is worth more than my house!


----------



## BullyARed

I am younger than both of you put together!


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

Looking for 2 fellas for this Tuesday May 7. Leave the dock around 6:00 AM and be back around 7:30 PM. Thinking about $200.00 bucks a share if there are three of us. Got some Wahoo last Wednesday. Going to the shelf and probably a little past it. No bottom fishing. Just billfishing. If interested and available please PM me. Thanks fellas.


----------

